# Insulation of Cavity walls - Bungalow



## Anne121 (27 Feb 2012)

Does anyone know how much it is to insulate cavity walls for a bungalow 1400square foot?
Thanks


----------



## Jazz01 (28 Feb 2012)

Hi, I have a dormer bungalow, slightly larger than 1400 sq ft & it was coming in around €1000+ (before seai grant)... If you are getting that done, I would recommend getting your attic insulation done also - you should be able to negotiate a better deal if getting two done... and they complement each other (hat & scarf approach)

It's been a few years since I got it done so not too sure of the costings now...


----------



## johnstown (7 Mar 2012)

Research that cavity wall insulation.  Not everyone is a fan.  The more modern bonded bead is meant to be "better".  Anyhow, my sister was thinking of getting the bonded bead.  After I researched it I was basically unconvinced.  She went ahead and got it anyhow.  She now says she reckons it made no difference. 

I know an extention on my mothers house got that cavity wall insulation years ago.  It was the wool type stuff which was all the go at the time.  I would reckon that it is counter productive.  The insulation gets damp over time and holds the damp in and makes it harder to heat.


----------



## lowCO2design (7 Mar 2012)

johnstown said:


> Research that cavity wall insulation.  Not everyone is a fan.


please show us your 'research' thanks


> The more modern bonded bead is meant to be "better".


'better' can you explain what you mean





> my sister was thinking of getting the bonded bead.  After I researched it I was basically unconvinced.


love to see this research. thanks





> She went ahead and got it anyhow.  She now says she reckons it made no difference.


 'no difference' do tell us more. 


what age was the house?
how big was the cavity?
if she is unconvinced - has she gone back to the installer and complained.  perhaps she could get thermal imaging assessment carried-out, perhaps the installers will pay for it?
how old is her boiler? how old is the rad system? has the system been serviced recently?
how old are the windows?
are there air-leakage issues in the house?
the list could go on. my point being that i have yet to visit/survey a house where bond bead cavity wall insulation 'made no difference'


even if it was installed incorrectly or some air-tightness promise was made, the insulation should still make SOME difference.



> I know an extention on my mothers house got that cavity wall insulation years ago.  It was the wool type stuff which was all the go at the time.  I would reckon that it is counter productive.  The insulation gets damp over time and holds the damp in and makes it harder to heat.


i 'wonder' has the house got DAMP problems - either rising damp or penetrating damp? probably not helped by an insulation product that is no longer used. while i'm well aware that they were major problems 'year ago' with inappropriate mineral wool products used in cavity wall situations, you are simply generalising a mass market solution that's widely used in with few issues today.  my parents house had the full fill cavity bead retro-fitted sometime in the mid to late 1990's, they too have a damp patch in one spot where a hammer was dropped down the cavity along with a large snot of conc mud during the construction. anyway - lets see this research so we can debunk your scaremongering.


----------

